# MD Exam - Timonium Area



## John QPE (Dec 15, 2014)

Does anyone remember the address from past exams? I need to get a hotel.

Thanks


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 15, 2014)

It's the Maryland State Fairgrounds at: 2200 York Road, Lutherville-Timonium, MD 21093. 

I stayed at the Residence Inn Hunt Valley about 10 min north of the exam site.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 15, 2014)

Excellent. Thank you very much.


----------



## Blue 8 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder. I need to be sure I do the same.


----------



## iwire (Dec 17, 2014)

a good tip for anyone that need a hotel overnight, you can use priceline and name your price, you can get an extended stay suites for $60


----------



## Blue 8 (Dec 17, 2014)

iwire said:


> a good tip for anyone that need a hotel overnight, you can use priceline and name your price, you can get an extended stay suites for $60


I'm going to put this to the test! Thanks


----------



## iwire (Dec 17, 2014)

Blue 8 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > a good tip for anyone that need a hotel overnight, you can use priceline and name your price, you can get an extended stay suites for $60
> ...


It does trial and keep low balling it works every time for me. I had a car rental mid size $6 +taxes whichh comes to $13/ day


----------



## John QPE (Dec 19, 2014)

FWIW ..... $60 on Priceline, 3-star hotel gets you the North BaltimorePlaza Hotel .... it's across the street from the State Fair Grounds


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 19, 2014)

iwire said:


> Blue 8 said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...





John Q said:


> FWIW ..... $60 on Priceline, 3-star hotel gets you the North BaltimorePlaza Hotel .... it's across the street from the State Fair Grounds


i know this is not what this thread is about, but man i need to start using Priceline. i usually end up paying $150+ per night for a mid-level hotel and $80 a day for a crappy rental car. i have a buddy that swears by Priceline but i've never bothered to check it out.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 19, 2014)

This was the first time I've ever used it. No complaints.

Only drawback is you can not cancel or change your reservations, but if your plans are rock solid you really don't have much to lose. I'm kicking myself for not starting out lower.


----------



## Blue 8 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ah and I think the other catch is you can't use any rewards or points system.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone remember if there is a visible clock? Watch battery is dead.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2015)

This would make a good replacement:


----------



## TheBigPig (Apr 16, 2015)

@John Q,

I was told by someone who took the exam at this location previously to be sure you have a watch. He ended up taking the exam and had no idea what time it was the whole time.

Hope that helps.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 16, 2015)

Off to buy a watch. Thank you, glad I asked.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 16, 2015)

Just spent $15.00 on a watch with a broken band. Only one in CVS. I have good feelings about this.


----------



## iwire (Apr 16, 2015)

I stayed at

Residence Inn Baltimore Hunt Valley
45 Schilling Rd
Hunt Valley, MD 21031

last time. Used priceline to name your price. I think I paid $60 for it. it has kitchen quiet room plenty of parking. Not too far from the exam. There is a MickeyD by the main road you can stop to get coffee and bagel before the exam. Morning traffic is good since the exam is at 7AM..so you be heading there at 6AM. It will take you about 5 min drive


----------



## Blue 8 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah MD does not offer a visable clock, just the time warnings. Now I feel like I need to buy a back up watch! Lol sounds like you got all the luck. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## iwire (Apr 16, 2015)

Blue 8 said:


> Yeah MD does not offer a visable clock, just the time warnings. Now I feel like I need to buy a back up watch! Lol sounds like you got all the luck. Good luck tomorrow.


yes, worst case you can ask the proctor how much time you have...they are helpful to me last time


----------



## John QPE (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm going to add to this thread for future readers.

Clocks .... Bring a watch.

Temperature ..... It got pretty warm in there in April

Seats .... If you are shorter you may want to bring something to sit on. I ended up sitting on two textbooks the entire exam. The chairs are relatively low in relation to the tables, and it's really hard to see the tabs on your books.

Boxes .... This killed me. All your material needs to be in clear bins. If you pack in bankers boxes you will have to empty them and keep them on the floor.

This probably goes for everywhere, but learn from my stupid mistake. 3 heavy duty staples binding 150 pages into a book isn't considered "bound."


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 18, 2015)

I think the no staples thing is in the ncees agreement.


----------



## Blue 8 (Apr 18, 2015)

John did you have to relinquished those items? It did get warm in there. Let me add, those seats were uncomfortable! Bring the seat cushion!! I should have taken heed to that suggestion.

Also invest in a pack of bungee chords to strap your boxes to the cart. Walmart had four for maybe $4. This one lady, her boxes kept falling over. I felt so bad for her.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 18, 2015)

They did take everything, which I was fine with. One pack was test masters notes which I probably wouldn't have used, then a 2011 NCEES exam, plus whatever random scraps of paper were in some of those books I hadn't opened since college.

It was Roberta from the MD licensing office that took it. She didn't seem to concerned about. I'm trying not to worry.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2015)

John Q said:


> They did take everything, which I was fine with. One pack was test masters notes which I probably wouldn't have used, then a 2011 NCEES exam, plus whatever random scraps of paper were in some of those books I hadn't opened since college.
> 
> It was Roberta from the MD licensing office that took it. She didn't seem to concerned about. I'm trying not to worry.


Same thing happened to me JQ. I had my GA Tech binder which had in the back pocket, the packing slip I saved when it first arrived. It didn't even occur to me (with everything else on my mind at the time) to comb through everything to look for loose sheets of paper. Another good exam preparation tip I suppose. Anyway, they took only the loose sheet of paper which had me sweating even more during and after the exam. But then I realized if had truly been a problem, I probably wouldn't have been allowed to continue the exam. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 18, 2015)

John Q said:


> They did take everything, which I was fine with. One pack was test masters notes which I probably wouldn't have used, then a 2011 NCEES exam, plus whatever random scraps of paper were in some of those books I hadn't opened since college.
> 
> It was Roberta from the MD licensing office that took it. She didn't seem to concerned about. I'm trying not to worry.


Did they let you finish the exam? If so, and assuming you didn't write anything into the stapled packet, then I would think you'd be okay.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 18, 2015)

rbheadge said:


> John Q said:
> 
> 
> > They did take everything, which I was fine with. One pack was test masters notes which I probably wouldn't have used, then a 2011 NCEES exam, plus whatever random scraps of paper were in some of those books I hadn't opened since college.
> ...


Hopefully you didn't have any pencil marks in the notebooks.


----------



## iwire (Apr 18, 2015)

they would normally take it and give you back at the end of exam. I found some loose paper on mine before the beginning of exam and they took it and give it back to me after the exam.....but if they caught during the exam, ya you will get kick out


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2015)

iwire said:


> .....but if they caught during the exam, ya you will get kick out


This probably varies by exam location and/or proctor discretion. Because as I said above, they found my loose sheet of paper during the exam an just confiscated it. Nothing more.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 18, 2015)

Like I said, finished the exam. The woman who took the stuff didn't seem to think it's a big deal. Friday was the first day I have used a pencil to work a problem in a long time in anticipation for this test. I highly doubt anything had pencil on it, and I know for certain there weren't any test problems scrawled in code in my notes.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 19, 2015)

JQ, I'm sure you're fine.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 19, 2015)

If there was an issue, you would know it.


----------



## Blue 8 (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree bc they were so strict about how high the books could be stacked and putting your snacks on the floor. So if it was a concern, you would know.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm sure you guys are right. Just one more thing to stress about though. Things are never easy are they?


----------



## iwire (Apr 19, 2015)

yup, agreed about if they think there is a problem, you already knew it. They made a big deal about it last time I took it. 2 guys in my section got kicked out


----------



## BLG923PE (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll throw in something from PA even though this is a MD thread. PCS proctors were very good about having everyone go through their books before the exam was brought into the room and if any loose paper was found, they put a sticky note with your seat number on it and placed it on a desk up front. It wasn't an issue, just their way of looking out. I didn't exactly have any "loose" paper but did have sheets in the clear front of several reference binders. I asked if that was a problem and they said just to take them out to be safe.

As long as nothing was found or happened during the actual exam, you're fine. They would have taken your exam and made you leave immediately IMO.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 20, 2015)

John Q said:


> I'm going to add to this thread for future readers.
> 
> Clocks .... Bring a watch.
> 
> ...


The 'staples does not equal binding' is in the candidate agreement.

The clear bins requirement I have never heard of.

So they only confiscated the material you didn't have bound, right? Did you get it back?



Blue 8 said:


> John did you have to relinquished those items? It did get warm in there. Let me add, those seats were uncomfortable! Bring the seat cushion!! I should have taken heed to that suggestion.
> 
> Also invest in a pack of bungee chords to strap your boxes to the cart. Walmart had four for maybe $4. This one lady, her boxes kept falling over. I felt so bad for her.


I mentioned several times in several threads to be bring a tush cush! 

I bet you guys are glad it's over. Welcome to your life back.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 20, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> John Q said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to add to this thread for future readers.
> ...



Correct. They only took the unbound stuff. I didn't really need it. I was 90% out of the EET Binders

I did not get it back. It goes to NCEES for analysis, and then I get it back.


----------



## mustang462002 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bring a mouse trap. Saw a mouse scuttling about. Pick up your lunch up the floor!


----------

